# printing from positives



## stidem (Mar 14, 2008)

hello all, this is my first time on the photo forum. just wanted a place to ask a question instead of consistently failing to find answers in a search engine. i'm trying to start a project where i print onto paper from positives, particularly 35mm movie positive transparencies (color or b/w, whatever is easier). i'm not sure how to go about this, so any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Helen B (Mar 14, 2008)

Ilfochrome is a direct positive printing material. Previously known as Cibachrome, it is a very high quality, stable material. Is that what you are looking for?

Best,
Helen


----------



## Early (Mar 14, 2008)

stidem said:


> hello all, this is my first time on the photo forum. just wanted a place to ask a question instead of consistently failing to find answers in a search engine. i'm trying to start a project where i print onto paper from positives, particularly 35mm movie positive transparencies (color or b/w, whatever is easier). i'm not sure how to go about this, so any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


As I understand it, movies are shot on negative film stock and then printed or transferred onto a positive film, I forget which.  Also, printing from positive film or slides do not come close to the results you get from printing from negatives.  This is hearsay, so I could be wrong.

You could also print directly from the film stock, or scan your positives to a computer and print them on an inkjet for excellent results.


----------

